# Shtypi dhe politika > Votime dhe sondazhe >  Cili qytet në Kosovë i ka vajzat më të bukura?

## CuLi-GoaL

Cili qytet në Kosov i ka vajzat me te bukura ?

----------


## Milkway

Per mendimin tim Peja dhe Gjilani i kan femrat me te bukura

----------


## RaPSouL

Prishtina fukcing city i ka me te mirat dhe me te njohurat  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## selina_21

> Cili qytet në Kosov i ka vajzat me te bukura ?



Une mendoi se.


Gjilani
Gjilani
Gjilani
Gjilani
Gjilani
Gjilani
Gjilani
Gjilani
Gjilani
Gjilani
Gjilani
Gjilani
Gjilani
Gjilani
Gjilani
Gjilani
Gjilani
Gjilani
Gjilani
Gjilani
Gjilani
Gjilani
Gjilani
Gjilani
Gjilani
Gjilani
Gjilani
Gjilani
Gjilani
Gjilani
Gjilani
Gjilani
Gjilani
Gjilani
Gjilani

----------


## fiso

kam kene ne prishtin, e qa kam pa tham per prishtinen,
po shume e lavderojne vajzen pejane per bukuri,
po tham prishtina se e kam pa vete

----------


## Homza

Vajza te bukura ka kudo Kosova....por ama jan kto Pejonkat qe ohh ZOt o Zot, une edhe i pushtum nga Serbi do kisha nejt vetem e vetem qe te jetoj ne te njetin vend me kto goca  :ngerdheshje: 

Persh prej Tropoje

----------


## Milkway

selina mos je nga gjilani ti ?
sepse ja ke qellu me vajza te Gjilanit rralle ka

----------


## Alienated

selina_21
SYTE NE BALLE I KEMI ZEMER  :ngerdheshje:  

Hmmm - edhe une mendoj se vajzat me te mira i ka Gjilani dhe Prizreni. Ne Peje s'kam qene ndonjehere, por ua jap fjalen, po doli fituese nga ky sondazh PEJA - atje me keni pas nje jave

----------


## Nyx

Pejanet qe kam njohur ketu ku jetoj jan tua kepusesh kryt, edhe gjakovaret e prishtinalijet nuk ngelen pas jo :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Qendi

Femrat Më Të Bukura??
*Peja*

----------


## Rammstein_R

..vendi im i ka ...."Gjilani"  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Bl3ri

Edhe une mendoj qe PeJa sepse gjith Misss-et e Kosoves shumica jan nga PeJa    :buzeqeshje:

----------


## dibrani2006

_Gjakova mendoj_

----------


## XX22

Ahh,mos ia ulni vlerat Kosoves duke u krahasuar nga bukuria eshte shuma pak per te.Pse nuk thoni cili qytet i kishte trimat dhe sokolat me te shumte ,kjo po me pelqen.Po bukuria eshte shume pak ,e kam kete mendim edhe tek cilesite e individit nese bukurine do ta rradhitnim njerin prej tyre sepse ka shume gjera te tjera per tu vene re me pare dhe me themelore.Respekte per Kosoven dhe kosovaret trima!

----------


## Gostivari_usa

Tani ta them te verteten , cdo qytet i ka vajzat e bukura ne Kosove, por ama ne kete sondazh kishit haruar te veni qytetin, qe sa i perket bukurise se vajzave , asnje qytet tjeter nuk ia kalon.
Pra kishit haruar "kryeqytetin" e Kosoves , Ilirides dhe Shqiperis , qytetin ne me bukur ne bote , Gostivarin  :buzeqeshje: 

Me respekte dhe pak shaka, 

Gostivari_usa

----------


## Milkway

Gostivar e para her qe spajtohem me ty se per qytet ma te bukur se GJILANI :syte zemra:  nuk ka ahahah
shaka ke

----------


## alibaba

Ferizaji i ka copat ma të forta në Kosovë.

----------


## JaCk_DaniELs

Gjilani Dhe Peja.
Kto te dy i kan çikat te mira.

----------


## Dinho-Culy

Gjakova Dhe Peja I Kan Gocat Me Te Mira

----------


## DaCi-B

Gjakova , Peja Dhe Prishtina I Kane Vajzat Me Te Mira Ne Kosov ????

----------

